
How the USAF’s Kessel Run team plans to solve one of the F-35s biggest headaches - clouddrover
https://www.defensenews.com/air/2019/02/27/how-the-us-air-forces-kessel-run-team-plans-to-solve-one-of-the-f-35-programs-biggest-headaches/
======
masonic
Can they get it done in less than 12 parsecs?

